# DT Axis 2.0 wheels on my new Tarmac - advice on upgrades?



## Stephen Saunders (Sep 6, 2012)

I just got my new Tarmac after driving a Secteur Sport for six months. I have the version with the Tiagra components, no problems. Really, all in all I love the bike. I believe though in the future I'd like to drop some weight and it seems pushing a lower weighted wheel would have a significant benefit. I will need to save up (plus Christmas is around the corner!) so I might as well start window shopping now. The bike has DT Axis 2.0 wheels, anyone have advice for an upgrade that would make a significant difference? I don't have a fortune to spend, $500 to a grand would be a max and closer to the $500 would make more sense for my level. Thanks in advance for any advice I can get!


----------



## 1Lieutenant (Jul 25, 2012)

I really like Shimano RS80. Very light carbon laminate rims with ultegra hubs. About 1500 gms. Approx. $500.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

How much do you weigh? What type of terrain are you usually riding? These are important factors to consider when upgrading your wheels. 

-Roland


----------



## 1Lieutenant (Jul 25, 2012)

By the way, I am 60 yo, 5'7", 155 lbs. 
I ride 80% flat. 20% rolling hills. All nicely paved, but some roughness. 300 miles so far and still true.


----------



## jpaschal01 (Jul 20, 2011)

I would think a set built with one of the 23mm wide rims out there would be good good if you are on rougher roads. HED, Velocity, and now Kinlin all have options to consider. Boyd has a version also (although I presume it is the Kinlin rim).


----------



## Stephen Saunders (Sep 6, 2012)

In reply to Zen Cyclery. I'm 188 pounds and ride mostly level paved road. The roads aren't great ( I live in Houston) but not ridiculously bad. I am in a weight loss mode and expect to get down to around 160. 
I won't be buying for a while, but am researching now so I will be educated when I am ready to go for the change. The Nuevation Cycling Alloy tubulars that are on sale right now under "hot deals" seem like a good deal at about half the weight of my current wheels but then, what do I know? I can't find any reviews. Any thoughts? Anyone?


----------

